# Choosing between CM K380 and HAF 912.



## vanpr7 (Mar 3, 2013)

Guys I'm planning to buy a mid tower cabinet for my pc rig. I had bought a CM 360 elite on a friends recommendation one year back when i assembled my PC, which turned out to be a disaster. Have been using is somehow till now but have to buy a new one because I want to add a Liquid cooling. 
So Guys please help me n also recommend me some other choices if you have any.
Thanks in advance. .


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 3, 2013)

Go for HAF 912


----------

